# (Breaking News) Boat crash at Tappan!



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

News 9 Reported a boat crash at Tappan on the 6pm news,but no details available.
Anybody out there today? Know what happened?


----------



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

Not sure what happened but I do know it happened at 4 pm hope no one got hurt.I was loading my boat at firehoude ramp when they responded.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

I was coming between Clendening and Tappan Sun afternoon and passed a Dodge truck on 799 in full blaze, it had just passed me a couple minutes earlier while i was throwing the casting net. stopped.. everybody was ok and out of the truck police on there way.

Hope nobody was hurt in the Boat insident?


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a house across the street from the dam at Tappen and we were outside working all day on Sunday. i only heard 1 ambulance come by all day and that was from Bowerston. usually when something happens at Tappen you hear all kinds of sirens. Maybe it wasnt that bad


----------

